# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Të dua, e urrej

## ^AngeL^

TË DUA, TË URREJ

 te urrej hene per driten
qe ndricon 
te urrej djelle
per ngrohtesine qe dhuro 

 ju urrej ju lule
per aromen e bukur
ju urrej ju lule 
per bukurin e dukur 

 te urrej ty oqean
per lotet qi i mban
te urrej ty dete
qe rrin i qete 

 te orrej ty jete 
per bukurite qe ke
te urrej dashuri
kur zemren e pushton ti 

 te dua dete
per dallget qe ke
te dua oqean
kur ushton si shejtan 

 ekje
te dua vdekje te dua
je ender me e bukur per mua
eja me mer me vete se te duaa.

----------


## ^AngeL^

TE DUA JETE

te dua jete,e vertete
te dua jete e shkrete
te dua o perendi
te dua per jeten qe me dhe ti

te dua jete ,te cmoj
te dua jete mos mu largo
te dua jete,rri prane meje
te dua jete,mos mu be vdekje

te dua jete,per dashurine
te dua jete per miresine
te dua jete per lumturine
te dua jete,drite qe me dhe

te dua jete,per te mirat qe ke
te dua jete,[er te keqen
te dua per te hidhuren
te urrej per vdekjen

----------


## endri998

Bravo motra shume te bukura.

----------


## ^AngeL^

Endri998 flm per urimin 
flm dhe nga ty

----------


## YllBote

te lumte motra.. vazhdo te shkruash me kete ritem!

----------


## ^AngeL^

Faleminderit. Thashe se mos do na shkruaje ndonje poezi.
Nuk e dija qe do vish me dore bosh  :i ngrysur:

----------


## X-POISON

Pershendetje london|_girl,

Me kane folur me pare per nje london girl qe eshte patriote e imja dhe qe shkruan poezi por nuk jam i sigurte nese ti je ajo e cila une po mendoj. Nese eshte e mundur mund ta di se nga je ti?

FLM

----------


## YllBote

> _Postuar më parë nga london_girl_ 
> *tankjuuuuuuuuuu thash se mos do na shkruaje ndoj poezi
> nuk e dija qe do vish me dor bosh *


me fal motra po per poezi shqiptare jam kot une.. vetem amerikane qe i di ( i kam gjetur ne nje website ) me vjen keq shpilti..  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## hiedi

te lumte , shume te bukura

----------


## ^AngeL^

yllbote jo me i kopju mi dreq se kto jane ber nga un tmort dreqi
nejse np yllo
e hapin nje edhe per poezi english



x_poison me sa e shof un atje posht emrin tend jemi patrijot
nejse shum flm per urimin tend 


hiedi flm shum dhe nga ana jote

----------


## X-POISON

Faleminderit qe me le te ditur!

Une jam duke punuar tani ne nje faqe interneti per qytetin tone te dashur dhe kam gjetur disa informacione te dobishme qe t'i vendos ne te, por une mendoj qe ka nevoje per disa informacione me shume qe ta bej me interesante. Keshtu qe mendova qe ne bashkepunim me postimin e shkrimeve te tua do ta bej faqen me te kendshme per vizitoret.
Nese ti bie dakord ta besh nje gje te tille, me ler te ditur.
Pershendetje
Eri

_Ju lutem ndiqni rregullat e forumit dhe postoni ne shqip. Faleminderit_

----------


## beka

> _Postuar më parë nga london_girl_ 
> * te urrej hene per driten
> qe ndricon 
> te urrej djelle
> per ngrohtesine qe dhuro 
> 
>  ju urrej ju lule
> per aromen e bukur
> ju urrej ju lule 
> ...

----------


## beka

mos jeni ju ndoshta motra e migjenit e i kini mar kto vargje prej tij....

----------


## ^AngeL^

beka e para nuk e kam idene se kush eshte migjeni
dhe ato jane vargje qe i kam krijuar vete lal
ti mundohu ti gjejsh ku te duash
por ato jane vetem ketu ku i kam hedhur dhe ne bllokun tim qe i shkruaj.
nejse flm



X-Poison cdo gje per ju, vetem me thuaj kur te duhen dhe une do t'i dergoj
pa problem

----------


## Liridona

Me sa po shoh,vertete as beka as ti sditkeni se q`eshte Migjeni.
Beka ka dasht me te ba nje kompl,qe ne fakt eshte apsurd.
Mos u mundo me dy emra te krijosh kaq shume(me sa shoh nga stili dhe cilesia edhe pretty girl je ti),por me pak dhe me cilesore.

----------


## ^AngeL^

ate e dine gjith lal qe jom e njejta me dy emra ^Pretty_Girl^ dhe london girl 
me fal qe e kape te fundit por te falet se je akoma e vogel kolopucja e xhaxhit
dhe un ty sta kom qefin fare 
sidomos kur futesh neper tema qe hap un ose kur komento shkrimet e mia
sepse e kam per ulje nga ti
besoj se u morem vesh.

----------


## ^AngeL^

sorry per te tilla komente

----------


## goca_urte_fare

Hmmm tani te te them qe jane ndonje kushedi se ca nuk te them dot se nuk e kam per zakon te genjej po vazhdo mundohu se ndoshta nje dite do arrish te besh ndonje te bukur si psh

kjo eshte nje nga poezite e mia qe ka mare cmim te pare ne revisten Test ne vitin 1999 ne rubriken testi poetik.

Read and learn. :shkelje syri:  

Shpirti

Me zhele veshur
bridhte shpirti neper nate
me barkun thate
me syte ngulur thelle ne zgavra
shpirti ecte dhe shihte endra
Me nje thike ne zemer
me nje plage qe derdhte gjak
ne fyt me te pakaperdishmen kafshate
Jeten plake!

Shpresoj mos te mi maresh per keq keto qe po te them por nje poet shkruan 100 poezi dhe boton vetem 1 se jo cdo varg eshte veper.Well some people were born poets others die trying.

----------


## ^AngeL^

goca te falemderoj shum, te bej dhe un nje komente sepse skam as shum eksperience ne poezi sepse nuk e di gjuhen shqipe aq sa duhet per ti bere me shum interesante ose cte them un ty
un shkruaj jo qe te behem poete por me vjen te shkruaj dhe kam qef te shkruaj
por jo te shkruaj me dyterim si psh me qene pune dhe duhet ta besh se z'ben.
psh jam ne shkoll ne pushim vete ne biblotek sdi cte bej dhe shkruaj poezi
e keshtu tjera.
dmth un nuk shkruaj qe dua te behem poete , por shkruaj se kur shkruaj ndihem me mire.
dhe poezit e mia jane lexuar shum prej tyre neper radjo te ndryshme.
nejse shum flm qe more pjese ne kte teme

dhe poezia me lart ishte me vertet e bukur sic the dhe vet ka mar cmim te par.

----------


## goca_urte_fare

Te kuptoj girl prandaj edhe une te thashe vazhdo shkruaj  :buzeqeshje:

----------

